# OxyClean for Carpet Stain



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I am getting my house ready to sell and have a berber carpet that had a few areas with stains that have not come out with any of many things I have tried over the years. One was a vomit stain, another wine. The other night I went online for ideas of what to try and saw a Oxy Clean mixture mentioned several times. I love my oxy clean but never thought to use it on carpet stains. 1/2 scoop to 16 ounces water. I tried it and it got the stain out but cleaned the spot so well that it shows how dirty the surrouning carpet is.
At first I thought it was cleaning residue left on it.
Now I can clean the whole hallway with it and save having to replace the carpet.

I love Google & Oxy Clean tonight !!


----------

